# my puppy still dont have teeth



## cuki

hi,
I just bought maltese puppy, the puppy birthday is april 27, but she only have 2 teeth. Do you guys know is it normal? Or the breeder lied about age?

Thank you so much!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie

> hi,
> I just bought maltese puppy, the puppy birthday is april 27, but she only have 2 teeth. Do you guys know is it normal? Or the breeder lied about age?
> 
> Thank you so much![/B]


 








Only 2 in her whole mouth?? Are you sure of that? She is only 8 wks., (which is too young for a Maltese to leave her Mum) but she should have more teeth than that.


----------



## wagirl98665

> hi,
> I just bought maltese puppy, the puppy birthday is april 27, but she only have 2 teeth. Do you guys know is it normal? Or the breeder lied about age?
> 
> Thank you so much![/B]




Sounds like the breeder lied about her age alright. Two teeth at 8 weeks is not normal. How much does she weigh and what are you feeding her and how long have you had her? Sorry for so many questions, but something isn't right. You have to make sure she eats every 3 hours, that is sooooo major important! We have a Vet here on this site, hope she chimes in on this one!


----------



## dr.jaimie

sounds like your baby is too young to be away from mom and i would contact the breeder to see if she can hold her longer...if not then see a vet ASAP b/c it is highly important that this baby eats often.


----------



## cuki

she weighs 1 lb 5oz. i bought her for 2 days. she looks fine. she eats fine. but she only have 2 teeth, which is the two big sharpe teeth, but she don't have other teeth yet.

actually the other teeth are growing, cause i can kinda see little bit..


----------



## I found nemo

> she weighs 1 lb 5oz. i bought her for 2 days. she looks fine. she eats fine. but she only have 2 teeth, which is the two big sharpe teeth, but she don't have other teeth yet.
> 
> actually the other teeth are growing, cause i can kinda see little bit..[/B]


Please as Jaimie said , make an appointment tomorrow for her to see the vet, this way your mind will be at ease. Please don't wait..

Good-Luck!
Andrea~


----------



## wagirl98665

> she weighs 1 lb 5oz. i bought her for 2 days. she looks fine. she eats fine. but she only have 2 teeth, which is the two big sharpe teeth, but she don't have other teeth yet.
> 
> actually the other teeth are growing, cause i can kinda see little bit..[/B]



It's a good thing that she's eating, but still she needs to see the Vet for a checkup ASAP, like tomorrow. Believe me, it's really important because she most probably needs to be wormed and did the breeder give you any info on weather or not she's had any shots yet? Also what are you feeding her at the moment? Just wondering, please don't take offense, just concerned that's all.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom

According to Bhe-Jei Maltese's Maltese Development page Maltese start cutting their teeth at 5 weeks and by 8 weeks they should have all their puppy teeth.

If you click on the pictures it will bring up a page about that age and will have more info about that age.
<span style="font-family:CAC"></span>


----------



## cuki

Hi,
I'm feeding her eukanuba small breed. She had deworm shots, and all the puppy shots, she needs another shot 3 weeks later. that's what the breeder told me. I would take her to vet asap! thank you guys!


----------



## HappyB

> Hi,
> I'm feeding her eukanuba small breed. She had deworm shots, and all the puppy shots, she needs another shot 3 weeks later. that's what the breeder told me. I would take her to vet asap! thank you guys![/B]



Please feed your baby food that is soften in water. As small as she is, she could actually use most of her calories chewing the food. I would also make sure she is not allowed to have a large area to run around in. Here again, as small as she is, she will expend too many calories. My little boy (from my breeding) is four months old today, and he weighs 1 3/4 pound. Although he doesn't like it, he stays in an x-pen in my kitchen while I'm at work. One, he can use his pad better there, and two, I don't want him using up unnecessary calories playing with the big ones who stay loose in my house. I hope you have Nutri-Cal on hand. If you are gone for any length of time, I would give her some, if you know she has not eaten before you leave. You might also give her some canned puppy food until she puts on more weight.
I do not know of any dewormer shots. The worming is done through a liquid or a pill. Many vets now start the first shots at eight to nine weeks, as the mother's immunity can interfere with the success of a shot given to the pups earlier. Please make sure that the Rabies shot is given separate from the other puppy shots.


----------



## cuki

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=212892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I'm feeding her eukanuba small breed. She had deworm shots, and all the puppy shots, she needs another shot 3 weeks later. that's what the breeder told me. I would take her to vet asap! thank you guys![/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please feed your baby food that is soften in water. As small as she is, she could actually use most of her calories chewing the food. I would also make sure she is not allowed to have a large area to run around in. Here again, as small as she is, she will expend too many calories. My little boy (from my breeding) is four months old today, and he weighs 1 3/4 pound. Although he doesn't like it, he stays in an x-pen in my kitchen while I'm at work. One, he can use his pad better there, and two, I don't want him using up unnecessary calories playing with the big ones who stay loose in my house. I hope you have Nutri-Cal on hand. If you are gone for any length of time, I would give her some, if you know she has not eaten before you leave. You might also give her some canned puppy food until she puts on more weight.
> I do not know of any dewormer shots. The worming is done through a liquid or a pill. Many vets now start the first shots at eight to nine weeks, as the mother's immunity can interfere with the success of a shot given to the pups earlier. Please make sure that the Rabies shot is given separate from the other puppy shots.
> [/B]
Click to expand...


Hi,
I did add water to her food. I think that's why she has loose stool. Is she ready for rabie shot yet? Cuz i don't know if she is too young. I have 4 yorkies and 1 maltese, the youngest yorkie is only a week older than the maltese, she weights 1 lb 4 oz, so i should probably put 2 lilttle one together, don't let them run around the house? never had maltese before, so just start learning..
Thank you!


----------



## ddarlingfam

please read, read, read, and read everything you can on this sight.... On the top right side of the screen you will see the word search, use it for any question you have. Having two babies so young without any experience sounds scary, I hope they both will be ok. Being so little it is really easy for them to get sick, they aren't supposed to leave mommy until 12 weeks so they will require lots of extra attention

good luck
Amber


----------



## cuki

i got all my 5 babies at 2 months. i don't know why. but the other 3 are all healthy!


----------



## HappyB

> i got all my 5 babies at 2 months. i don't know why. but the other 3 are all healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]



I just have a suspicion that you are getting dogs for breeding. Am I right? 

The Rabies shot is not given this early. I was just throwing that in about the shots since I mentioned the time frame of the starting ones.

It would probably be good to put the two smaller ones together in a small area. Right now Pocket and my kitten spend the day together. In fact, when Pocket was moved from my bed to the x-pen this morning the kitten came running to get in with him.


----------



## cuki

im not planning to breed. i wasn't even planning to buy, i just saw them, and they are so cute, then my hubby was like ok, let's take them home. im house wife. so im home all the time. And we are moving to a new place has a big private patio this week. so i can let the babies play outside when it's not that hot. but my other 3 yorkies don't really like the new babies very much, im sure it will take a week or two. just like always.. and also 1 of my yorkie he is only 2lb something at 8 month, he is the only male i have, so you should know im not buying them for breeding purpose.


----------



## ddarlingfam

wow, you have a couple of little ones!!! I know how addicting these little guys are once you have one you just can't stop. I have had J.J. for 3 days and I already find myself thinking oh how much fun would 3 be??? I must be crazy!!!! Atleast I know my husband would never let me get a third so I am under control.









Amber


----------



## Max & Rocky

> i got all my 5 babies at 2 months. i don't know why. but the other 3 are all healthy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]


I'm looking at your posts involving your sick Maltese and I have to ask the obvious question. If you can't afford to take care or the maltese and give her adequate vet care, why do you have so many dogs?


----------



## I found nemo

I didn't say a word....

















Andrea~


----------



## Gemma

> I didn't say a word....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


----------



## I found nemo

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=215744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say a word....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...

Would you mean Fay..
I was good I did not say anything.. So I dont get suspended









Andrea~









EDIT: I'm such a wuss!!!!!LOL


----------



## wagirl98665

> I didn't say a word....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]


----------



## Matilda's mommy

> index.php?act=findpost&pid=215744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say a word....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrea~[/B]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/B]
Click to expand...









my mouth is zipped


----------



## bek74

> hi,
> I just bought maltese puppy, the puppy birthday is april 27, but she only have 2 teeth. Do you guys know is it normal? Or the breeder lied about age?
> 
> Thank you so much![/B]


To answer your original Question about your baby having no teeth. I got Max at 5wks(rescue) and he had NO front teeth(incissor), those teeth didn't come through till he was around 10wks, he had about two, he had all of them by around 14-16wks. I was like you and very worried, but I was assured that it isn't uncommon in smaller breeds.
Good Luck, with all those babies.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## charmypoo

I don't give Rabies shots until they are 6 months old ideally. However, most of my kids got their Rabies around 12 weeks as I had to bring them back from the US to Canada.


----------



## Gregswife

Don't know if it is the common practice or not, but Bucky got his rabies shot at 4 months and we are going to a different vet now and she said that is the timeframe in which she will give Sadie hers.


----------

